# How can I manage a tricky Ringworm situation?



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey everybody,

Okay, so I have a small feral cat colony around my house I care for, TNR, Vaccines, Heated winter shelter in my garage, a chicken waterer for liquid water in the winter....... The whole nine yards. 

So I have 2 ferals that are exclusively outside, one of them sleeps in the warm box daily - it's not heated in the summer, but she is there daily like clockwork. The other sleeps in a heated floor shelter. My third feral, who is not so feral anymore, is a house cat half the time. He was a buck wild feral Tom who now sleeps in bed with me almost every night. And I have one inside only house cat. 

When I discovered I had ringworm, I figured I got it from one of my outdoor cats. My first guess was the correct one, and I am currently treating him for the ringworm. He is a longhair with probably too much matting anyway so I took him in for a summer shave, ringworm treatment, and basically the works. 

I know how contagious it is, so I am going to blacklight and treat any more that have it. 

The problem is that the one feral who sleeps daily in the heated upper coop, is extremely elusive, and simply catching her for annual vacc's causes her lots of stress. But the one that sleeps almost daily with me spends alot of time rubbing against and grooming the other two ferals. 

So, 2 problems: How do I get the elusive one treated? (daily pilling for 2 weeks is impossible), and two How do I sanitize and keep sanitized their outside sleeping quarters?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Try reading this thread: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/153228-treating-round-worms-feral-colony.html

I know you said you and your cat had ringworm, but I'm sure you could still apply the same techniques described in this thread. Good Luck!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Try reading this thread: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/153228-treating-round-worms-feral-colony.html
> 
> I know you said you and your cat had ringworm, but I'm sure you could still apply the same techniques described in this thread. Good Luck!


This is some absolutely great info! I also have chronic problems with tape and pin worms in my elusive feral, and ringworm cat also came with fleas. Diatomaceous earth looks like a powerful weapon against both. I have never seen fleas this far north, and I don't want them to get a foot hold.


----------

